# Experience with Protein drinks to enhance recovery and weight loss



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

I've been experimenting with protein drinks of the type that muscle heads use to get more protein. It's difficult to get enough good quality food when I'm busy with work and I thought that this might be a good way to do so.

I used to think that getting protein in this way was a bit excessive as I was getting enough protein from my diet. But, I have to say that I'm a convert. Drinking a serving of the protein drink seems to help curb my appetite for junk calories and also seems to noticeably enhance my rate of recovery. Looks like my mom (who is a biochemist) was right when she told me I needed more protein 35 years ago. 

The whey protein based drinks seem better to me than other protein supplement foods as they have little fat and a high concentration of easily absorbed protein.

These are the ones that I've tried:
Optimum Nutrition Performance Whey Isolate: https://www.costco.com/optimum-nutr...emium-whey-chocolate-powder-20-servings-2-lbs
PROTEIN Premium Whey Chocolate Powder:


----------



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

I resent the muscle head comment , LOL, as I have been one for over 40 years, and a cyclist for over 35. I prefer Promasil ( https://www.rivalus.net/promasil/ ) for taste, vanilla soft serve flavor, and the multiple types of protein. Vitamin Shoppe usually has a good sale or Ebay. There is a lot of discussion about Casein before bed for recovery and other benefits.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

coyotegulch said:


> I resent the muscle head comment , LOL, as I have been one for over 40 years, and a cyclist for over 35. I prefer Promasil ( https://www.rivalus.net/promasil/ ) for taste, vanilla soft serve flavor, and the multiple types of protein. Vitamin Shoppe usually has a good sale or Ebay. There is a lot of discussion about Casein before bed for recovery and other benefits.


No shade intended. I've also lifted for over 31 years.

Thanks for the suggestion of Promasil. What do you find is the benefit of casein?


----------



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

https://www.bodybuilding.com/content/casein-protein-health-benefits.html

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/casein-protein-is-highly-underrated#TOC_TITLE_HDR_4

https://www.livestrong.com/article/13727382-fitness-benefits-medicare-uhc/

https://perfectketo.com/protein-shake-before-bed/

A few articles, most of which site some type of research. I recommend looking into it yourself as well.


----------



## Rideon (Jan 13, 2004)

A different angle on protein absorption. Best recovery product I've used. Helped me come back from a couple very difficult surgeries. Thank God for Dr Minkoff!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I eat burnt animal flesh and chicken embryos. Works fine.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ yeah, pretty much. However, if/when I'm trying to lose weight I take care to try to get enough protein. Very physically active needs more as does old. For old athletes some guidelines recommend 1.6+gm/kg which for me is something like 125 gm or ~500 cal of pure protein. That would take eating ~20 eggs for 1500 calories total.

My post ride treat/recovery shake is 8 oz Kefir, 8 oz vanilla soy milk, and a heaping tablespoon of vanilla whey powder.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

That's exactly what I've found. To get enough protein, I end up having to eat too much. The protein powder provides the protein I need with far fewer calories.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Chocolate milk is a great post ride beverage...

My favorite has a 'Protein Hit' i.e. a bit extra of what's required after a hard ride.

I'm only 47 years young... so, take my advice with a pinch of salt. 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

Huh. I spent my later 40s trying to get as big as I could while dabbling in competitive powerlifting. Protein was key in recovering from heavy lifting and along with second breakfasts got me from a lean 173ish to a still pretty healthy 208ish in about four years. When my goals and interests changed from getting as strong as I could to getting as fit as I could, I pretty much let the protein go. I hadn't really thought about how it would help me recover on the bike although I suspect my current food intake largely meets my needs.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

True moo whole milk.

Followed by cheese and charcuterie.

But I’m interested in Collagen protein supplementation, though it will likely end up on the shelves with my best powder that I never take because I am always in a meeting 90 minutes before my ride. 

Maybe I need a beet alarm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Spectre said:


> That's exactly what I've found. To get enough protein, I end up having to eat too much. The protein powder provides the protein I need with far fewer calories.


Here're a few foods with the number of calories per gram of protein.

egg 12
yogurt 16
whey powder 4.4
Canned tuna in water 4.6
Deli ham or turkey breast 6.7
Whole grain bread 21
Cheese 14.2
Milk skim 12.4


----------



## Rideon (Jan 13, 2004)

And here's the absorption level of common protein sources










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Protein powders (whey isolates) are used to supplement protein intake, macro nutrient, goals. Their impact on building and retaining muscle growth is well documented, and their function is primarily as a supplement to a targeted diet.

As far as your query, they are not generally advertised as "meal replacement" shakes, as they are generally more tied toward muscle growth and recovery. That being said, most shakes range from 120-250 calories per shake, depending on additives and the mixture you use. 

If your situation is all about weight loss, I wouldn't suggest protein supplement shakes. If your situation is about weight loss while trying to keep muscle tone developed over weight training, they still might not help that much over a more traditional meal replacement shake at a much more premium cost.

Ultimately, it should be about your diet goals; your macro nutrient targets drive your nutrition. I'm vegan (I weight lift 5d/wk and I'm a long distance runner) and I aim for a high protein, moderate carb diet. I haven't used whey protein to supplement because I don't need it to hit my goal (whey is not vegan). I rely on plants for intake. I've lost fat and gained strength; my goal is to stay lean. I believe I recovered more quickly and gained muscle more quickly without it.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

I and buddies joke about my Geriatric Juice. Buddies will use Endurox or whatever fancy sport recovery supplements and bring bags of the stuff on trips. I go to the local grocery, convenience, or drug store and buy Ensure on sale.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

coyotegulch said:


> I resent the muscle head comment , LOL, as I have been one for over 40 years, and a cyclist for over 35. I prefer Promasil ( https://www.rivalus.net/promasil/ ) for taste, vanilla soft serve flavor, and the multiple types of protein. Vitamin Shoppe usually has a good sale or Ebay. There is a lot of discussion about Casein before bed for recovery and other benefits.


It contains sucralose, nasty stuff.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

A follow up from me about this topic. I'm seeing good results from using a protein powder during weeks that I'm training more intensely. I've been working on getting faster on a 2+ mile road climb with a 1000 feet of elevation gain. As the climb has some short stretches with 15-20% grades, improved strength is probably helpful in getting faster on this climb. Over the past two months, I've noticed that my times on the climb have been steadily improving and I've been feeling strong.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I've been using True Nutrition protein and EAAs for over a decade. They sell direct. And are suppliers to a lot of other companies. All natural and if you find it cheaper it probably has fillers and doesn't meet lable claims if tested. You can custom blend protein types and flavors.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Didn’t read the entire thread, sorry if I’m repeating info...
Best to take in some protein every three hours. Whey protein gets absorbed quickly. Best right after work out, and when you wake. Casein proteins best before bed, they will digest and get absorbed slower. 
Keeping a flow of protein will definitely help with recovery


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

As a recovering muscle-head after 50 years of getting pumped up, I still feel the need for extra high efficiency protein as a supplement to my daily diet. I've been using a protein powder from NZ, that contains several forms of whey protein, casein, and egg protein without a lot of carbs or fat calories. The latter two are easy to get for me, just go down to the burger joint and have burger and some fries. 
I usually take between 1 and 2 scoops which gives me a supplement of extremely absorbable protein in the 25-45 gram-range. 
Fav. flavor is their "Vanilla Ice Cream" because it blends in with ANYTHING. Juice, water, any type of milk, it makes anything taste good.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Muscleheads? I've been called worse*

Whey isolate, Branch chain amino acids and glutamine works wonders.


----------



## tomboyjr (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry if I didnt read all the answers. And, my comment isnt about recovery, well sort of.
I would cramp during a ride, all the time. And usually at the 2 hour mark. Like clockwork. I tied bananas, magnesium, all the standard cures and nothing worked. 
I started using 'Accelerade' in my hydration pack, which is more protein based than most of the energy mixes which are more carbs.
It didnt make the cramping go away completely, but has helped more than anything else I have tried. I can do 3-4 hour rides without cramping now.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is my recipe for smoothies 



I'm not needing to loose weight but I ride my bikes daily and stay on a strict clean diet so I do feel the need to supplement protein. I also feel like the mushroom supplements are very helpful so I'm using those too.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Post ride, hydration and carbs are key!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

MSU Alum said:


> Post ride, hydration and carbs are key!
> View attachment 1983793




I get your drift but sub-optimal for recovery & weight loss 🙃


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> I get your drift but sub-optimal for recovery & weight loss 🙃


That's true, but man does not live by whey alone.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

MSU Alum said:


> That's true, but man does not live by whey alone.




Absolutely. Whey is a supplement, just like a good IPA.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> Absolutely. Whey is a supplement, just like a good IPA.


Actually, there was a period where my son was brewing IPA's. I was helping him drink them and it was one of my strongest years. I thought it was all the yeast I was consuming.


----------



## Allenhardy (9 mo ago)

I have not tried any supplements yet and just try to consume as many protein-rich products as possible. It helps me get the protein level up, but I think it’s still not enough to start growing muscle mass. One of my old friends does SARMs from purerawz.co, and he told me that they helped him gain muscle mass and lose some extra fat. I know that we all are different and what worked well for him will not necessarily work for me, but I still want to try something new. Next week I will talk to my doctor about this idea and see what he has to say.


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

Allenhardy said:


> I have not tried any supplements yet and just try to consume as many protein-rich products as possible. It helps me get the protein level up, but I think it’s still not enough to start growing muscle mass.


Are you doing resistance training on a regular basis?


----------



## Champion_Monster (Nov 30, 2014)

I've had good results with Evolve Shakes from Wal-Mart/Sams club, 140 calories, 20 grams of protein and *Vegan*. I do use some Whey protein like Muscle Milk, a 90-100 calorie can of non-Albacore tuna perhaps 3-4 times a week.

I avoid any other meats, limit dairy to a minimum.


----------



## GJmtnbike (Nov 27, 2017)

After a ride on a 90-92 degree day, I totally agree with a whey isolate protein drink within an hour is a great idea.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Champion_Monster said:


> a 90-100 calorie can of non-Albacore tuna perhaps 3-4 times a week.
> 
> I avoid any other meats...


I noted 'non-Albacore tuna'. Why is this?

No other meat intake other than tuna?


----------



## robj20 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have this for one of my meals each day. Must be similar stuff around the world, works for me though.






Huel Black Edition - Nutritionally Complete Powdered Food


Huel Black Edition contains 50% less carbs, 33% more protein, zero artificial sweeteners, and is naturally gluten-free. And still contains all 26 essential vitamins and minerals, essential fats, fibre, and phytonutrients.




uk.huel.com


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

It is interesting to look at the comparisons of human milk and bovine milk and the nutritional value of each. It still amazes me that we force children to drink milk from cows by deeming it "heathy". Drink it because you like it, not because it's the best for you. There are plenty of plant-based protein powders available for those who are lactose intolerant that provide similar nutrients.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Protein powders assist hugely with weight loss for me. Especially the ones with the fake sugar. More effective than a colyte cleanse.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

3 hours or longer hard and recovery drink really helps. I've had good luck with Recoverite and Swiss RX stuff.

Less than that, or an easy social pace, and I don't feel like it matters as much.


----------



## Champion_Monster (Nov 30, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> I noted 'non-Albacore tuna'. Why is this?
> 
> No other meat intake other than tuna?


Albacore tuna has significantly more mercury, is otherwise excellent, you can eat about 3 X plain light tuna as albacore for the same mercury. I avoid any other non-fish meat because I think the evidence shows clearly that a vegan diet is less inflammatory, much healthier heart/artery and cancer reduction wise.

My labs, body-fat % and strength/stamina results have been much improved. I’ll eat some whey protein as it is convenient and has a great calorie/protein ratio, some dairy as it’s hard to completely avoid, kind of shoot for Schwarzenegge’s 80% vegan approach- personally I skip the occasional steak 

One thing I wish people knew about vegan diets is that with items like whole grain brown Rice, beans, soy proteins and other healthy items to help replace the texture and protein of red meat, plus all the spices available, the food tastes at least as good as animal meats and actually reheats deliciously, much better than animal meats.









Arnold Schwarzenegger says he's been 80% vegan the past 5 years and his 'bad' cholesterol is now so low his doctor thought he 'might be a different person'


The bodybuilder and action star said he kept his cholesterol levels low with a mostly plant-based diet and an occasional steak.




www.insider.com


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I was going to say they're mostly smoke/mirrors, but when I was often sipping on protein powder drinks for recovery 4-8 years ago I was really fast, so I don't think they will make you slow. Same thing with Creatine and BCCAs.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I have protein powder in my steel cut oatmeal


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

I used to supplement protein but instead switched to Fair Life high protein milk in my (excessive) coffee and my oatmeal and higher protein bread to go along with my normal meat and eggs. I’ve also used Greek yogurt with some success.

When I was cutting carbs though, there wouldn’t be bread or oatmeal.

If you are doing the low carb thing though, you can’t be afraid of fat despite the calories.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm a rolled oats kind of guy.


----------

